# Move to DVD - option at copy time



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

I've been moving some of my favorite shows to DVD so I'll eventually have full sets without buying the packaged DVD sets. Of course I'll eventually buy those as well  .

At this point I'm copying to DVD, seeing if it was successfull, then going back and deleting the shows that I put on the disc. It isn't always all of the shows in that series, though, so I need to double check against the list in my notebook.

It would be nice if there was an option to delete a program after it is successfully copied to DVD. Heck, if it was in the settings I could fire-and-forget and it would not need to change the save-to-DVD menus.


----------

